# Exclusion diet and completely exhausted



## pixiemum (Aug 16, 2013)

HI I have just found this site - such great information here! I was diagnosed - I use that term loosely - with IBS over a year ago following a colonoscopy and numerous visits to GP and hospital consultant. Over the previous 18 months I had realised I was having BM's more and more frequently and sometimes barely made it in time. After the tests and colonoscopy all the hospital said was "its probably IBS" - no suggestion of any treatment or any ideas on self-help. I struggled on for the next year or so with it getting worse all the time.

Then I found John Hunter's book Irritable Bowel Solutions - and a lot of it made sense to me. I am following the exclusion diet and am now on day 5 - but I am completely exhausted every day still have a dull headache and am craving foods I can't have. I am finding it harder and harder to stick to - although I HAVE stuck to it so far. On the plus side my BM's have reduced to once a day (except today - period started) and my guts and stomach generally feel calmer. Plus I don't feel bloated - nor do I look so bloated. So I guess it is helping but I cannot understand the constant exhaustion and headache I thought this would have eased by day 5.

Does it stay like this, does it get easier? I am also finding that I am thinking about food constantly.

Thanks for any advice or tips.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi here.
I am not sure what the. john Hunter diet is about...similar to FODMAP or SCD?

Sounds like the cravings could be due to your system trying to rebalance itself so stick with it and stay firm...do not give into the cravings. Out of interest what are you craving? Sugary items? This could mean you may have candida ( which 99.9% of GPs will not know about). Basically it's a yeast overgrowth...they feed on carbs, sugars etc.
If you do have this than your diet is helping by starving the bad stuff.

You might want to look up 'candida die off symptoms' which will give you tips on how to handle symptoms if you have any other than the cravings.

Best of luck.


----------



## pixiemum (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there no not craving sugary stuff, craving bread, potatoes, cheese - anything I can't have basically!!! I think that's largely down to me having issues with comfort eating and now not being able to indulge that when I usually would. The total exhaustion has finally eased and my head is generally much better. On the plus side I lost 5 lbs in the last week which I was not expecting at all and generally feel much better. Have to see this week out and then next Mon start reintroducing foods to see if I can identify any triggers.

Thanks.


----------



## Sylvia (Aug 22, 2013)

As you learn what you CAN have, it will get easier. You should be starting to add in foods by now. Try looking for breads that you can have...your best bet might be a bakery, standing in the bread isle reading every bread is depressing. There are some who can't have the wheat, some who can't have the bleached white...you just have to find what's okay for you. And you will know it based on your elimination diet. Personally, I have my own bread maker and make just basic white bread...more yummy and you know what is going in the bread. I still buy 100% whole wheat and some white for the rest of the family though 

My elimination diet started with rice, chicken, water, and peanut butter sandwiches. The peanut butter sandwiches was because I couldn't stand not to eat something with flavor. However, I did switch brands of peanut butter. I used to use Jiff, and one day I looked at the ingredients! I looked at my local store's peanut butter, 4 ingredients! two of them are for preserving. You can have peanut butter (unless you have an allergy of course). I also found I can have raw apples but have to take off the skin. You will find all sorts of things that you can have, promise!

~Sylvia~


----------

